# my berried shrimps



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I just wanted to let everyone know that my fluval stratum works very well for shrimps! I currently have the following ladies in waiting 

Blue Pearl
Indian Blue
Red Tiger
Very dark almost Black Orange Eyed Tiger (could be bred to black tiger male)
Starry Night 
Yellow
Lime Green
Super Tigers



OOOH I forgot to mention this one too....One VERY large (approx 2 1/2 inch long) Chameleon shrimp berried! She is orange with spotted antennae and is her name is Macrobrachium Pilimanus! I took photos of her, but will need a couple days to download the pics....stay tuned, this is one very wild looking shrimp.


----------



## DreamProductions (May 17, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know that my fluval stratum works very well for shrimps! I currently have the following ladies in waiting
> 
> Blue Pearl
> Indian Blue
> ...


Can't wait to see all the berried shrimp photos like jiangs!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Good Luck   I can take photos (in fact I tried to) but my camera is NO where near what Frank's is....best I can do will be some amatuer photos!

Stay tuned.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

This ones for you Camboy...he's patiently waiting on this gal!
Blue Pearl lady in waiting and above her is the Indian blue gal too.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> This ones for you Camboy...he's patiently waiting on this gal!
> Blue Pearl lady in waiting and above her is the Indian blue gal too.


lol, thanks.btw how many months do I have to w8?:-(


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OH I'd say she will drop them in the next week or so, then about another 3-4 weeks and they should be big enough to go


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Well I have some baby shrimps in this tank but not sure whose they are? I also found my Red Tiger lady is berried....yahoo!

I think I am going to take out all of the other shrimps in this tank and move them to the other one, so as the ladies can have a much quieter time for themselves instead of competing with rampant males and youngsters!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

update: Just found another Sulawesi Cardinal female is berried 
unfortunately the berried Starry night didn't make it. I do have one white one and one red one though, so hopefully one if a male!


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about your Starry Night but congrats on the berried Cardinal. I have a Starry Night that is saddled so hopefully I'll have a berried one soon.


----------

